# Basic Barista Traning in London on Sat 29th May 11am in London



## iancoff (May 10, 2010)

BASIC BARISTA COURSE

Sat 29th May at 11am

Whether you are planning to open a cafe, work as Barista or are passionate about learning about coffees BARistaBARBAR's BASIC BARISTA COURSE will give you the skills you need. It is aimed at those wanting to gain the necessary skills to work as a Barista.

The course covers all coffees from espressos through to lattes. The course also introduces specialty Italian coffee techniques and coffees such as the corettos.

A certificate of participation is given to participants upon completion.

COURSE COVERS THE FOLLOWING- coffee and your chosen blend

the coffee grinder

the espresso machine

Making and perfecting the 'extraction time'

The art of 'foaming' and 'steaming' milk

Producing gourmet Italian coffees

Cleaning and maintenance of your machine

More info at


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

May I refer you to the Advertising Guidelines

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2086-Forum-Advertising-Guidelines

Contact information has been removed from your post and will be reinstated when the minimum amount of messages has been reached


----------

